# How do I remove the freehub body at this cartridge wheel system?



## adrian! (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a Felt Z75 Limited (2016) and want to replace my hub bearings (like in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXZlM5ibl5s). However, I am unable to remove the freehub body in order to access the hub bearings. Here's a few pictures:





















After removing the two "caps" using an allen key on each side of the axle (caps are on the first picture), the hub looks like on the other two pictures. At this point, you should be able to pull off the freehub body with your hands. However, this doesn't seem to work in this case.

Anyone with experience on this system who knows how to proceed in order to replace the hub bearings?

Thanks for your help!
Adrian

PS: I have asked Felt and they replied this: "To remove the FH body, typically with the axle removed you can get to the backside of the FH body with a 8mm or 10mm allen wrench." So, this would mean I have to remove the axle first? But I'm not sure how to do this at this point with the freehub body still in place.


----------

